# Green tripe questions.



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok so I finally found a local place to get frozen green trip instead of canned (which kinda ticks me off because it's the same store that when I asked for it only said they carried canned grrr)

Anyways my questions are.. how much do you guys generally pay for the frozen tripe especially those that get it from Blue Ridge Beef Co.

Second how much would you recommend giving if you are trying to give it for the probiotic/digestive enzyme benefits.

I keep reading about not being able to give too much really but wonderinf from a calorie aspect where to stay under or since it's kind of considered MM if I can trade off the MM in certain meals for it?

Any other trip info greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I pay about $1.00 - 1.50 per pound in the SE WI area for fresh green tripe.

I feed it as Muscle Meat - sometimes a full meals worth, sometimes just a few ounces.

I don't get it very often so I don't feed it alot. My gang usually gets it about 3-4 times per month.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd love to get it at $1 a pound online it was like 3-4 a pound from greentripe.com and their distributor for our area. I heard someone say blue ridge beef they were getting it at a buck something a pound and I found it locally but that store has 2 lb rolls for 3.99 so its $2 a lb which isn't horrible but kinda bugs me because I'm pretty sure they have it crazy marked up they sell everything at high prices nupro that is about $15 elsewhere they charge $25 but can't find tripe anywhere else without ordering it then Im paying a crazy amount for packing and then extra for shipping.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this question. I just recently bought some for $2.95 pound-which seems high. I do not plan on feeding it on a regular basis, but know there are great benefits to green tripe.

_I was also wondering how do I feed it?_

I found a gem of a dog store about 45 min from my home. This gentlemen carries all of the higher quality kibble & also prepared raw. I get Bravo raw from him & Acana. I use to have to buy on-line.

He carries this brand & this is the ground tripe I bought:
Green Tripe : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

courtney I want to feed it regularly because I'm hoping to substitute it for probiotics and digestive enzymes. We'll see how it goes I just went to the store at bought 4 lbs of it kinda wondering if I should've bought more.

I really wish store people would learn nutrition or learn to shut up. I had the lady actually argueing with me because I wanted the frozen stuff and not the canned junk. Of course the canned stuff was 2.99 for a small/regular size dog food can like the size of a can of peas and the fresh frozen is basically 1.99 lb. Then when I stood my ground insisting I wanted the frozen stuff and refused the can she gave me this shocking awe look at huffed then went to look for it in the freezer. Wonder what they got against the frozen stuff because I've been to this store before looking for tripe and they have only ever said they had the canned stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pay about $2 a #(including shipping, 50# at a time) for green tripe.
I feed a heaping spoonful almost every meal. When I order it, I have the option of a fine or coarse grind or strips. I would do the course grind as the benefits nutritionally are better than the finer grinding(I can't remember the source for that info, but it makes sense) I made the mistake of ordering strips, never again, it came in fat sections, green stuff and a pain to cut. Besides that I won't touch it!
So coarse grind from haretoday is what I've been getting since taylor pond closed its doors.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I get mine from a local pet store (one of those Mom and Pop shops) and it cost me $6.99 per pound!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I get mine for $1.50/lb and it's fresh green tripe. I use it as the main MM though I will sometimes mix other MM in there with it. He loves it and has no issues.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

direct feed of digestive enzymes and probiotics is much more effective.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I am a member of a co-cop here...orders are placed monthly. A 60 lb case of ground frozen tripe is $40. Before that I used to pay over $2.25/lb...so I didn't feed it often but now that I get it for a good price, I feed a lot of tripe.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Fhe are few rules on green tripe because even technically as muscle meat the phosphorus levels are in balance. Fat levels are moderate as well.

feed what you like


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If your dog's system is out of balance then I would add digestive enzymes and probiotics instead of trying to put it back into balance with tripe or yogurt. If that isn't the case then I'm sure there are about a dozen different ways to accomplish the same thing.

I give Jax a large spoonful every day. I pay $1.50/lb for fresh green tripe.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have green tripe available. One time I got an entire gut which I tossed to a litter of pups. They stretched it out the size of a mini trampoline . Talk about "wild" behaviour. Now I can get 100% green tripe cubes , or organ meat with 40% green tripe. My dogs do get the organ meat with tripe as treats .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't say her body was quite "out of wack" but I could tell she doesn't digesting things like she should. I was seeing undigested meat and bones in her poop and she was pretty adament about wanting to eat the poop. She was also eating dirt and sand like crazy. Been on the tripe for like a little bit now (bought it the day I posted this) and she has stopped trying to eat the poop gotten alot better eating the sand and dirt and everything seems to be digesting fine.. not seeing bones in the poop.

Oh and she would vomit in the morning if I didn't feed her right away and there would still be bone from 24 hours prior so obviously it was just sitting in her gut and not digesting. Doing much better.


----------



## Gwenstone (Feb 24, 2011)

I feed Big Dog Natural. I like that I can buy it ground and in chunks. The prices are very good.


----------

